# Donkeys as Poultry Guards?



## cjmeatgoats

I was wondering if anyone uses or has heard of anyone who uses donkeys for thier poultry guard animals. We are thinking about getting something to keep and eye on our flock and just wondered if donkeys were a good idea or not?


----------



## Maura

They don't form a bond with chickens. The donkeys will protect their own territory, though, so if your chickens stay in the same enclosure as your donkeys, the donkeys will indirectly protect them. Electric wire or netting is the chickens best protection.


----------



## mothernature

My donkey recently trampled a buzzard that happened into his pasture! Make sure you get a donkey/donkeys that are guard material!


----------



## KSALguy

A donkey is not going to bond with poultry. And a donkeys main consern is larger preditors like dogs coyote or big cats. Not **** possum or weasil. They wouldn't care if a **** got into the coop or not. Not a good idea.


----------



## GrannieD

No no & No...!! Our donkeys will enjoy chasing chickens & if they can they'll stomp them...Most things small are in danger with a donkey that is free to get them..We have noticed that their attitude may be different depending on the mood...guarding something isn't their intent. Get a decent farm dog...not necessarily a big LGD.. GrannieD


----------



## wendle

Since chickens roost at night wouldn't it be just as easy to just shut the door to the chicken shed? I second the electric poultry net. 
I know a few people that leave theirs in 24/7 with no trouble.


----------



## jefferson

my dw has a miniature donkey. his favorite pass time is stomping my chickens and guineas. I lose a lot of them that way. my thought is live and learn, or not.


----------



## marytx

I bought one a year or two ago to put in the field to the west of my chicken house, thinking to keep a fox from coming across that field. Donkey actually grazed right next to the fox napping, and the fox actually raised a litter right under her nose.

I never actually ran her with the chickens, so I don't know whether she would have grazed around them.


----------

